# Whats with the pointless bumping??



## JAM3S (Jan 17, 2007)

Has anyone else noticed there seems to be people bumping up their own threads for no apparant reason? or even bumping up other peoples? I thought bumping was supposed to be for classifieds but now i see people bumping threads in the snake section with the reason 'because i like this thread'

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD LET THE THREADS RUN THERE COURSE! 

If people have something more to add to a thread then it will stay near the top and once it has run its course it will dissapear into the archives, thats how forums are supposed to work! 

Rant over :lol2:


----------



## fuzzyfelt (Jul 11, 2009)

i totally agree . and whats with all these people wanting to swap their wii's and pit bulls for snakes and turtles >?>?>?>??>>?>?>?>? ........,.and now breath


----------

